# Plant ID



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the name of this stem plant? 

*Emersed Leaf*









*Submersed Leaf*









Thanks


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I 2nd that


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you very much, shalu and fishfry


----------

